# New study on SSRI



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

http://www.modernmedicine.com/modernmedici...ategoryId=40130The final conclusion in this study I thought was provocative, since he seems to be generalizing over all SSRIs."In conclusion, in this study citalopram was not superior to placebo in treating nondepressed patients with IBS, and changes in clinical symptoms were not correlated substantially with changes in rectal sensation," Ladabaum and colleagues write. *"Considering all available evidence, any benefit of selective serotonin reuptake inhibitors compared with placebo in nondepressed patients with IBS is likely to be modest at best."*


----------

